# Sinopoly and Winston batteries



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Ravishankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard that the former ThunderSky was split into Sinopoly and Winston battries. Is there any difference in quality of the batteries of these two vendors..?


The question seems to be moot as there doesn't appear to be any way to buy from either company at this time. You are supposed to buy Winston from Balqon who don't seem interested in selling batteries. Nobody seems to know how to buy from Sinopoly.

Your choices appear to be CALB, GBS, Headway and maybe Hipower. You can get the 20AH A123 prismatic pouch cells but you need to do rather a lot of work to turn those into a usable battery pack.

Fortunately the CALB and GBS are quite good batteries and you appear to be able to buy them and have them delivered in less than a week. I bought my GBS batteries and had them in 4 days. The Headway batteries being little cylinders might be a bit harder to deal with but I've driven a car with them in it and was very impressed.


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

dougingraham said:


> The question seems to be moot as there doesn't appear to be any way to buy from either company at this time. You are supposed to buy Winston from Balqon who don't seem interested in selling batteries. Nobody seems to know how to buy from Sinopoly.
> 
> Fortunately the CALB and GBS are quite good batteries .


Not really. How can something be used and there be no way of buying. There is a way of buying from Sinopoly and Winston and that is directly. Both have websites and sales contact so its a matter of contacting them by email that all.

http://www.sinopolybattery.com/html/contact_inquiry.php 
http://en.winston-battery.com/index.php/contact/winston-battery-limited

The Sinopoly has a better energy density than Winston that much I can see from specs. Also Winston uses some Yttruium based formula for their LiFePO4 cells (just like how GBS uses a Manganese based formula to improve energy density). Sure GBS and CALB are good, but priced higher. HiPower also makes good batteries though not many have used them..


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

dougingraham is talking about buying in the US, since you are in India, it might be easier since you are closer and the duty/international shipping might be easier.

"Nobody seems to know how to buy from Sinopoly."
http://lithiumstorage.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=45&zenid=b384f498ee93b322eb01ae2333c35d7d
It's just that nobody has tried yet.

"There is a way of buying from Sinopoly and Winston and that is directly. Both have websites and sales contact so its a matter of contacting them by email that all."
Yes, but Winston doesn't communicate directly with US customers since Balqon is now the 'US Distributor', but Balqon has not been communicating with us at all so far since that announcement. It is different since you aren't in the US. I don't see any reason why we can't get from Sinopoly other than shipping a one-off pack without a distributor is extremely expensive due to the costs of international shipping to the US from China with duties and the price to send it via boat.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

MN Driver said:


> dougingraham is talking about buying in the US, since you are in India, it might be easier since you are closer and the duty/international shipping might be easier.
> 
> "Nobody seems to know how to buy from Sinopoly."
> http://lithiumstorage.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=45&zenid=b384f498ee93b322eb01ae2333c35d7d
> ...


Why do they list Thundersky in the heading, show TS cell images but call them Sinopoly? TS and Sinopoly aren't the same cells and are made in different plants by different people I believe.


----------

